# /

## admin

,    ,      . -        .  
--- 
    ,    ,      .         .

----------


## laithemmer

.... 
 ,   ,              ?!
,     .      ,        ,  ...,    ,      ,      .   !!
   -   !   ,     -       " !"   .       Laithemmer  
..  ,       ?     ?     .

----------


## Victorious

:     (  inrock,  ,   ),     ,     , ,    .      , , ,  RAMM'   ' ,      5  -  .  ,        ,   .  .    .  .

----------


## rust

...

----------


## Ihor

> ...

----------

,   .   ,  -  !

----------


## nickeler

(hallo Mr.Dusha!!!)    .     -    ...  .   ,      ,  .    .       ,   .       ,    ,     (,       !?   ,  !)  ..

----------

. 
  : "   ?",     : " ..   ... -...".       !

----------


## Odo

,   ,        ,       䳺?

----------


## Regen

fragov ,   . ֳ  .

----------


## Dracon

> ?

   *Karen*,    ! ,  !

----------

, ......

----------


## Sky

** , ?

----------

,

----------


## mamont

,  ? 
   -

----------

*mamont*, ,       ?   ,   .

----------


## mamont

,    -            ,        
http://www.poltavaforum.com/avto-mot...poltavy-8.html ,

----------

.

----------


## ZEugene

-    .    ,       .  .    -    .        ?      ?

----------


## bvn

> -    .    ,       .  .    -    .        ?      ?

        . ...   ...    .  .

----------


## Rixa

,

----------


## Sky

*Rixa*,  , COMFY-

----------


## mangust

,

----------


## Karen

> ,

   ""  "" !  ...

----------


## Ilonka



----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 

  ...  ?    ,  poltavaforum      ... ?    ,     -    -...  ...   welcome

----------


## Ilonka

?    ?

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ?    ?

----------


## Ksyn125

.     ,        .  !

----------


## Karen

> .     ,        .  !

    ?

----------


## Ksyn125

> ?

   .

----------


## Karen

> .

  Welcome to Poltava.

----------


## Alex Kulish

)      ,          :)

----------


## Karen

> )      ,          :)

  ֳ,     "" ?

----------


## Klux

.      ,        . 
 -     ,

----------


## Atlanticity

:)

----------


## isidaregion

'

----------


## Enter

> '     ,

  ?

----------


## favorit

-     ,      .       .

----------


## Poltavchik



----------


## AnastasiyaK

, ,     ,

----------


## baaliv

.

----------


## Jedi_Lee

>

----------


## Vendi

,     ,       )

----------

- , ,     -    - .

----------


## Kinazig

( )

----------


## Karen

> ( )

  .      ?????

----------


## foxynataly

,

----------


## Hikster

,

----------

> ,

   ?

----------


## Gruzovichok

.

----------


## Karen

> .

       ?

----------


## Sunflower

,     ,        =)))

----------


## TaniaBalt

,

----------


## mikular

.    .

----------


## Karen

> .    .

      ?

----------


## mikular

.  ?

----------


## Karen

> .  ?

  ͳ.             . 
   .

----------


## X-Style

.
    ,         .  ,      . .
        .         ,    .
  : 
X-Style  .   ,              ,   , , , , , , ,                                  ,        .

----------


## Amati_s

.

----------


## vova_vova

,       .    !

----------


## Karen

> :)

----------


## Karen

> -  ?))

   !!!!  (),   .

----------


## Bad

,  ,        ,     .  ,     ...

----------


## Karen

> ,  ,        ,     .  ,     ...

   !

----------


## Dracon

> !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

**, ,      ...  ... ...... !

----------


## Artur2020

))

----------


## GVL224

> ))

     :)

----------

